# Motorhome and trailer



## Hawcara

Went to Switzerland this year and no problems with the vignette. Next year hope to take a scooter (125) on an ezetow trailer. Do we have to buy vignette for each or just the motorhome?
Thank you


----------



## pomme1

As I understand it you need a vignette for the 'van and one for the trailer. Certainly you do for a car/caravan combo.

All this of course pre-supposes that your outfit is less than 3.5t


----------



## Ditcha

I was also wondering the same, we are over 3.5t and this year we paid slightly less than a yearly vignette but it only covered us for 10 days use, but we to intend to take an ezetow with scooter on through Switzerland on our way to Italy and then back again? :?


----------



## Hawcara

Yes, less than 3.5ton, but hoped that as the trailer was only about 100kg it would be free.
We are hoping to go to Provence and going via Switzerland seemed cheaper than tolls through France.
Just planning for next year!!


----------



## Ditcha

I was also wondering the same, we are over 3.5t and this year we paid slightly less than a yearly vignette but it only covered us for 10 days use, but we to intend to take an ezetow with scooter on through Switzerland on our way to Italy and then back again? :?


----------



## Hawcara

We have yet to purchase the Ezetow, but I wanted to explore next year's holiday options beforehand. It will not change our minds on the purchase, but we may make a change to the venue.
Apart from forums like this, I cannot see how else one can find out. :? :? :?


----------



## Hawcara

I see that another member on here placed this link and it would seem motorcycle trailers are exempt.
Presumably so is the motorcycle/scooter as long as you don't go on the motorway?
Has anyone tested the motorcycle trailer issue?
http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_privat/informationen/00421/index.html?lang=en


----------



## Markt500

I took ours (Ezetow) back through Switzerland on the way home from Italy this year. I purchased the annual vignette at the border, the border crossing lady only sold me one vignette, and she could see the van outside. Given the list provided, the Ezetow is a motorbike trailer, and can be argued is rigid - meets two of the exempt criteria!


----------

